# Lionel engine house



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

Hi,I have a single stall engine house kit, that ive been meaning to assemble but dont know what color it should be.
First off, What colors were wooden engine houses? most pictures are black and white, and plastic models are usually
molded in brown. Im leaning towards a light, washed primer red kind of color, washed country blue, or stained with minwax golden oak.
Trim and windows, tan? brown? white?
Thoughts?
Thanks,
Greg R.


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Many of those types of engine houses were never painted. They were primarily weathered wood.


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

Having not seen them in person, and only b/w photos, wasnt sure. 
Thanks, 
Greg R.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I think that a gray stain would work very well. I used that color of stain on the roof walk of a Phil's Narrow Gauge 40' reefer kit. Roof walks were not supposed to be painted, but they would weather to a gray. 


Chuck


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

I like the technique of staining with a white vinegar and steel wool solution, cheap and easy. I use cedar and it grays nicely overnite. 
Here is a sand house of cedar siding before and after the treatment 

https://picasaweb.google.com/112292803839036093625/GardenRR_SandHouse?authkey=Gv1sRgCK2Z5vf62fKZZA# 

Jerry


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

Jerry, Thats really good. Any techniques or ratio to keep in mind. Or just pour some vinegar in a glass and add steel wool? Never tried it, but i like the results. 
Thanks 
Greg R.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

There are several formulas, but I just got a steel wool pad from my wood finishing stuff and put it into a quart bottle of white vinegar and let it disintegrate. Strongly suggest you do test samples first. I found my mix was too dark, so i diluted it with some water and tried again until I had the right shade. Also using apple or wine vinegars add shades to the mix. Just experiement and you will come up with something you like 

Jerry


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

A similar technique to Jerry's is Permanent black ink in alcohol, isopropyl is ok. Make a light color and darken with washes. 

This is a good alternative if your wood warps from the water in the vinegar mix. When fighting warping woods get the 90% or better alcohol, you can use denatured alcohol, but be very careful, don't breathe or touch it. It's ok once dried. 
Spray a clear UV coat to preserve. 

What stage of life is your RR? Rich or poor? A major line or backwoods? Era? 

Major roads would have Company Colors employed all along the line and at various engine service facilities. 
Older roads are likely to have faded paints, 
those down on their lucks might have streaks of faded color and mere traces of glory daze. 
Grays were popular as whites were nearly impossible with steam locos. 
An engine house most likely was painted when new, it was an investment to protect a more important investment as well as in town advertising; We are successfull, you are safe with us. While barebones; dares you to ride 'em ..... 

Happy Rails 

John


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

Well, some 3,250 shingles later, the roof is done and first coat of sealer is on. Whewwww, that was some work, but looks nice. 
I went with Krylon Georgia Clay and Khaki Trim, Looks pretty good. I was thinking a weather vane would be cool, but cant find a locomotive 
weathervane in 1/24 - 29 scale. I found a rooster, but that just wouldnt be right on a engine house. 
all the best 
Greg R.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Like to see some photos if you have them

Jerry


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

Well, here it is, almost complete minus the last few details of signs, etc. - Greg





































Im sure i messed up the posting the pictures, couldnt get the hyperlink to work like it was on the video showing me how.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

That is a really great looking building. Where did you get the cool hinges, did they come with the kit?


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks, 
Yeah, they came with the kit, but would be real easy to duplicate.


----------

